# Shouldn't have happened in the first place. Period.



## GatorBytes

Heroic? or just plain negligent? 

Personally, and although I can appreciate what this woman went through in those moments...well, I'll just leave it at that for now...

1 min. video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0hpnHUI5II


----------



## wyoung2153

I wouldn't say heroic or negligent really... I honestly just see an accident. Should he may have bene paying more attention? Yes. If she intentionally dropped the lead then that might lead more toward negligence, but poor dog!!!!


----------



## TigervTeMar

wow...i am going to be super attentive if i ever take a dog into an elevator


----------



## Chip18

OMG!! I don't "know" that I would not have made the same mistake. But certainly something I am well aware of now!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gretchen

I wouldn't call it heroic, I call it panic. Mistakes happen, looks like she really injured her hand, hope the dog was OK.


----------



## GSDolch

It's easy to think "it wont happen to me" and feel comfortable putting blame on people.

Hindsight being 20/20 and all.

I highly doubt if she did something like that on purpose should would have acted that way.


----------



## DaniFani

Oh man, I think the dog had a pinch on too, did anyone else notice? I think she pulled the links apart to release the dog. I bet her heart was in her throat. Dog appeared to be okay. Can't judge that personally, looked like a terrible accident.


----------



## shepherdmom

Until a couple of weeks ago, I had never ever been in an elevator with any of my dogs. Last year my daughter moved to a different apartment complex one with an elevator. We usually take the stairs but as I was socializing the puppy I wanted to see what he would do. After watching that video, we will use the stairs next time. Forget socializing to an elevator!


----------



## DobbyDad

Accident if she thought the leash was in her hand and negligent if she had a leash on the dog and dropped it on purpose because the dog was so well trained that nothing bad could happen. Personally, when I am with my dog I always know when the leash is in my hand and when it is not.


----------



## Midnight12

Either way, how awful for them both, I am wondering if maybe dog also bite her due to panic. You can't really see that part. My last gsd bite me when she got caught in garden fence because was freaking out so bad. That was the only time she ever bite me or anyone else.


----------



## Chris Wild

I agree on the hindsight comment. I also think that as humans we are prone to become somewhat complacent and less attentive to details of things we do every day, so I can definitely see something like this happening if this is someone who takes the same elevator with her dogs daily and given how they all went in without paying much attention leads me to believe this is probably a regular routine. I think that lack of attention, and sort of going through our daily routine on "auto pilot" is something we've all been guilty of at one time or another but most of the time we get through it with nothing bad happening due to our inattentiveness. 

I see an accident that she was able to keep from turning into a tragedy. And I can completely sympathize with the panic she must have felt. Had that been me the camera probably would have captured me puking my guts out when it was all over and the adrenaline wore off.


----------



## GatorBytes

wyoung2153 said:


> I wouldn't say heroic or negligent really... I honestly just see an accident. Should he may have bene paying more attention? Yes. If she intentionally dropped the lead then that might lead more toward negligence, but poor dog!!!!


 I see negligence...the lead was dragging as she casually enters - not even looking at the dogs, distracted, hands full


----------



## selzer

Wow, I have never been on a elevator or escalator with dogs. I hope I remember that. When I watched, I was wondering if it was the tail, and I immediately thought about the stop button, but who knowns what I would do if I was in there.


----------



## alexg

Looked 2nd time - negligent. As the dog enters the elevator the leash is dragged on the floor.


----------



## GatorBytes

TigervTeMar said:


> wow...i am going to be super attentive if i ever take a dog into an elevator


 :thumbup:...tight lead, dog in a sit, you between door and dog



Chip18 said:


> OMG!! I don't "know" that I would not have made the same mistake. But certainly something I am well aware of now!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


  yes, I hope it makes people more conscionable. We take little things for granted all the time. This could (or may have) turned out much worse.



Gretchen said:


> I wouldn't call it heroic, I call it panic. Mistakes happen, looks like she really injured her hand, hope the dog was OK.


 I'd say accident if she dropped the leash as door closed, she wasn't carrying the leash.

This came into my FB from a cousin. happened about a month ago...she comments she "mangled" her hand. 
My gosh the poor dog


----------



## Blanketback

I'm always super careful on escalators with my dogs, because I have this paranoid thought that their toes might get caught where the steps flatten out, so I run on and off them. Great, now I'm going to be paranoid about elevators too. Thanks GatorBytes!


----------



## dogfaeries

I take my dogs into elevators all the time when I'm at dog shows. The big Oklahoma City show is in a convention center with underground parking, so elevators are part of the deal. Our dogs are always leashed and by our sides, since we frequently share an elevator with other dogs and people. That video really shocked me. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> I'm always super careful on escalators with my dogs, because I have this paranoid thought that their toes might get caught where the steps flatten out, so I run on and off them. Great, now I'm going to be paranoid about elevators too. Thanks GatorBytes!


 Is that "thanks for the awareness?"...LOL


----------



## Blanketback

Maybe next week. Tonight it's "thanks for the nightmare!"


----------



## Shaolin

Ugh...so scary. I just rode an elevator yesterday for the first time with Finn. I've seen a few of these videos and I was holding the end of the leash in my hand and I made sure the door was clear before I pressed the button.

To me, it looks like an honest accident. I routinely drop Finn's leash while I'm fishing for keys to the door. He knows to sit and stay until I tell him to go in. If I wasn't being hyper vigilant, I probably would have dropped his leash like normal while I was looking for my keys. If this is any sort of lesson, it's to have a buckle release on a collar instead of just a slip style collar.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Midnight12 said:


> Either way, how awful for them both, I am wondering if maybe dog also bite her due to panic. You can't really see that part. My last gsd bite me when she got caught in garden fence because was freaking out so bad. That was the only time she ever bite me or anyone else.


 I don't think the dog could have bit her given the circumstance. I think the leash caught her hand at the top of the door as it went up while she grabbed at it.


----------



## Zeeva

OMG. I've seen a similar video...but this was way more scary. *cringes* I almost wish I hadn't seen that except now I realize how dangerous elevators can be for leashes, dogs and handler...

How is that not heroic...? What else could she have done besides not have gone in the elevator? On top of that she really hurt herself...

Smokey is afraid of elevators and he has walked in one and out one at luckily not an inopportune time. We take the stairs...


----------



## GatorBytes

DaniFani said:


> Oh man, I think the dog had a pinch on too, did anyone else notice? I think she pulled the links apart to release the dog. I bet her heart was in her throat. Dog appeared to be okay. Can't judge that personally, looked like a terrible accident.


 
Definitely a pinch. Seems she unlatched it after she got him/her down.

Poor dog


----------



## David Winners

Negligence. Elevators are dangerous. Pay attention.

This reminded me of an incident I had with Fama. We were searching semi trucks and one pulled up with a very high flat bed trailer. I couldn't see the floor of the trailer, and just gave the jump command and pitched her up onto what I thought was the floor of the trailer. It wasn't. It was bare frame rails with nothing in between. I dumped her up there and she fell through the frame rails, head first, and hit the ground with a thunk.

I felt so bad I almost puked.

She was fine. Gave me a nasty look and went back to work. I took her to the vet the next day for an exam and she was fine. It really made me sick though.

Yes, it was my fault, as I think the lady in the elevator is at fault.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I always wonder about these videos - I guess she somehow got the surveilance (sp) video from management? Or else someone is standing by taping this....


----------



## Mikelia

I used to live on the 8th floor of an apartment building and I was terrified of this happening, or their toes getting caught. How terrifying this would be!
I agree it is panic. Negligent that she let the dog drag the leash and wasn't paying attention but like someone else said - she was probably in auto pilot mode. She takes that elevator with the dogs 4 times a day and just wasn't paying attention. 
I'm glad everyone made it out of the elevator ok.


----------



## Shade

I lived for two years in an apartment building on the 9th floor with my cocker spaniel, I used a 4-6' leash and it was in my hand at all times and he was always kept behind me away from the door. I've always been super careful around elevators as they freak me out, too many horror stories that's for sure.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire

middleofnowhere said:


> I always wonder about these videos - I guess she somehow got the surveilance (sp) video from management? Or else someone is standing by taping this....


Someone who had access to the video probably shared it and it went viral.

Dragging leashes are dangerous . I have a friend who had a dog that got dragged. She was getting a lift from a friend , she got out of the backseat , called her dog out without picking up her lead..she closed the door accidentally on the last bit of leash , and he dog got dragged when her friend took off. She lost her tail , it went right under the back wheel somehow. Sad.


----------



## Chip18

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Someone who had access to the video probably shared it and it went viral.
> 
> Dragging leashes are dangerous . I have a friend who had a dog that got dragged. She was getting a lift from a friend , she got out of the backseat , called her dog out without picking up her lead..she closed the door accidentally on the last bit of leash , and he dog got dragged when her friend took off. She lost her tail , it went right under the back wheel somehow. Sad.


My guys don't have leashes on the car something I never though off, so yep once again thanks for the heads up!

Like David's post, it's the things we do all the time without thinking that can be the most dangerous for our dogies.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Everyone makes mistakes, IMO... We don't know what kind of person or dog owner she is, so it is unfair to make a judgement. Accidents happen, we just hope we have the tools and reaction time to solve the problem before something bad happens.

I used to live in an apartment building with elevators. A lady in a wheelchair was boarding the elevator with her lab on a flexi lead. Doors closed, lab ran out after another dog, and someone reacted super fast and unclipped the collar before potential damage was done.


----------



## Blanketback

I keep telling you guys how bad leashes are!


----------



## GatorDog

Gotta love flaming somebody for an accident. Maybe she didn't know she had dropped the leash? She had the other one in her hand... Easy mistake and she clearly was traumatized by it and was happy to have saved her dog.


----------



## Tattersail

I just don't understand what the leash caught on? Yes the leash got caught in the door... but the door is part of the elevator no? So it would just go down with the elevator? Unless American elevators are vastly different than the ones around here I just don't see this happening o-o


----------



## David Winners

There is an inner door that moves with the elevator and an outer door that is mounted in the wall.

David Winners


----------



## BahCan

The lady this happened to got the video from her apartment management so she could post on her facebook to warn others what could happen. Hopefully it will save somebody from having the same type of accident.


----------



## ZoeD1217

That was terrifying  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

While its always good to get reminders to be viligent, its sad to see how many people think they don't ever make mistakes. Being the perfect dog owner is a heavy responsibility....hope when you fall from your high horse your leash doesn't get caught on the saddle horn.

I'd say this "negligent" dog owner has learned her lesson. Sometimes things happen fast, there are too many things on your mind, etc. I prefer to call it an accident that could have been worse...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lark

It is impossible to go through life without having accidents and occasional negligence. As a pediatric nurse I have seen some pretty horrible things that have happened, and in many of them you could pick it apart and blame people but I don't see the point (other than maybe to serve as a warning to others). 

I think it is odd to get angry when something like this happens unless it is a majorly negligent situation. In my experience the person who made the mistake feels bad enough already.


----------



## LaRen616

GatorDog said:


> Gotta love flaming somebody for an accident. Maybe she didn't know she had dropped the leash? She had the other one in her hand... Easy mistake and she clearly was traumatized by it and was happy to have saved her dog.


Exactly.

As I watched this I started to panic, it stressed me out and I wasn't even there. I couldn't imagine this happening to me or my dogs, I think I would be hysterical. She looked terrified and tried her hardest to get the dog down so she definitely didn't do it on purpose.

I screwed up like 2 weeks ago, I had just gotten home from taking Draco to my mom's hair salon, I hadn't closed my gates yet and I was getting Draco out of the vehicle when he jumped down his leash slipped through my hands and he started jogging down the alley! I thought I was going to have a heart attack because people FLY down that alley, I tried to remain calm and happily call him back to me and he completely ignored me and kept on going. I started panicking and I did a scream/cry at him and he still ignored me. Thank goodness he stopped to mark a tree otherwise he would have made it to the road. That definitely woke me up, freaked me out and made me realize that his recall sucks and I need to close the gates before getting him out of the car. 

Oh and while this was happening, Sinister sat in the yard with the gates wide open and watched me run down the alley after Draco. Sinister has been trained not to leave the yard unless he is given a command. Now to teach Draco the same thing.......


----------



## wyoung2153

I didn't realize that people were actually blaming the woman... all I saw was an accident. Shoot I know for a fact the majority of us have had somethinghappen, that yes.. hind sight we should have been prepared for. The "best" (as in the ones we learn from the most) lessons are the tough ones.. I bet now she is going to either never take the elevators again or she will be WAY more concious of the leashes and where they are. 

I could go into a good few stories with Titan where I have made mistakes that could have turned into horror stories.. but I won't bore you guys, lol. But I know we all have them.


----------



## Courtney

That made my stomach feel sick. It happened so fast. She did not mean for this to happen. She was pretty frantic trying to hit buttons - anything to release the dog. Afterwards you could see she needed to collect herself totally freaked out - looks like she may have hurt her hand?

She should have absolutely made sure the leashes were all the way inside the elevator but she sure as heck did want that her dog to hang it's self...accident.

Thank goodness camera's haven't caught some of my mistakes. When my daughter was 4 she was standing beside me in the store - I turned my back to look at something and she was gone. I cannot tell you the state of panic I was in...she was hiding in the clothes rack. If you saw the video of her slipping away I looked like a POS mom.


----------

